# Hi everyone!



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Hello!
I am the new one here. I am from California. Right now I have one persian cat, named Leo. In a few weeks I am gonna have one more, it will be Russian Blue female.

This is Leo:










Thanks for letting me join Cat Forum.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Adora! 

you have to change your setting at MSN so the public can see your kitty's picture... :wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello Adora, it's nice to have you here. Can't wait to see pictures of Leo. Let us know when you get your new kitty  Welcome again!


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

catman said:


> Welcome to the Cat Forum Adora!
> 
> you have to change your setting at MSN so the public can see your kitty's picture... :wink:


Sorry about that! Hopefully now you gonna see a picture soon. I need to change my hosting. :?


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Missne said:


> Hello Adora! Welcome!
> 
> I love your sig...


Thanks, I like it too


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Leo's pictures are available in "Meet My Kitty" forum, topic name: "My Cat's Pictures."

Here is the link:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=433


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

What languages do you speak? Any Mandarin?


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

don said:


> What languages do you speak? Any Mandarin?


I speak five languages, however, Mandarin is not one of them


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

baka mitai da yo ne 


Do you recognize what language this is? (I hope it is nothing offensive)

Which five?

Nosy Don


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

well if its japanese, baka means stupid! :lol:


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

I think that if it was japanese it would be written in japanese


----------

